# General > Music >  New Rehearsal Studio Opening In Thurso

## Sound Design

A brand new rehearsal studio is opening in Thurso in the next couple of weeks.
Filled with state of the art equipment, this facility will be available for use by the end of May. More details and price lists will be available on the website which will be online towards the end of this week. A link to the site will be posted on this board as soon as its available.

I look forward to seeing (and hearing) some of the fine caithness talent rehearsing there soon.

----------


## Jeid

Aye... look forward to seeing what setup you've got and where it is.

(what I did there, do you see it?)

----------


## babybeenie2801

i think this is a great idea for local bands as there isn't much rehearsal space around caithness i usually have to set up my own pa in my living room lol which isn't good with neighbours lol although i've never had a complaint yet .... lol

----------


## loganbiffy

This is good news. Where is the studio going to be?

----------


## BigKev

Aye, Come on now, nothing like half a story eh.

Where abouts is it? What rates? What equipment. 

Its almost teasing!! Is the website available yet?

Whos running it?

----------


## Jeid

Well, this is informative eh?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Methinks it's a royal wind-up.

----------


## Jeid

I'm not inclined to agree with you, but I agree with you.

----------


## Sound Design

Bear with me guys, it's been a hectic couple of weeks getting everything set up and formalised but there will be a link to the website posted asap.

----------


## guitarzan

That's cool man. No worries.

But any chance of answering any of the other questions?

Or at least where it is?

----------


## BigKev

It could be a wind up aye. 

Or. . .

It could be Andy Williamson setting up in his garage!!

----------


## Caithness Girl

I think this sounds like a fantastic idea and it's badly needed in the town, I'm sure a lot of the neighbours of some of the local bands will be grateful!  :Wink: 

Best of luck in your new venture, I'm sure it will be a success!  :Grin:

----------


## buddyrich

Wonderful timing.  Spent years rehearsing in unlikely places, then I get myself a place and then one opens in town.  It it's genuine.

----------


## Jeid

Some sort of hoax?

----------


## BigKev

Whats the crack then?

Anybody?

Somebody must know something. . . . . .

----------


## Jeid



----------


## buddyrich

How To Alienate People And Lose Business By Starting A Pointless Teaser Campaign.  IF it's genuine.

----------


## Sound Design

Apologies guys, it was never my intention to appear misleading.  In all honesty, I never for one minute thought that anyone would assume this to be a hoax, I was merely keen for all those musicians out there to hear about what I believe to be an exciting new venture. 

I can assure you that this is a genuine business and I am in the process of going through the legalities at the moment.  I hope you can appreciate there is a lot of work to be done, bureaucracy has been holding things up somewhat and I really dont want to jinx things by releasing details until every i has been dotted and every t crossed.  At the moment, the intention is to be operational at the beginning of June, and everything appears to be on schedule for me to do so.

Please bear with me guys, I will be back on very shortly with more information, looking forward to seeing you all in June!

----------


## Jeid

> it could be andy williamson


ding ding ding ding!

We have a winner!

----------


## zebedy

> Apologies guys, it was never my intention to appear misleading.  In all honesty, I never for one minute thought that anyone would assume this to be a hoax, I was merely keen for all those musicians out there to hear about what I believe to be an exciting new venture. 
> 
> I can assure you that this is a genuine business and I am in the process of going through the legalities at the moment.  I hope you can appreciate there is a lot of work to be done, bureaucracy has been holding things up somewhat and I really dont want to jinx things by releasing details until every i has been dotted and every t crossed.  At the moment, the intention is to be operational at the beginning of June, and everything appears to be on schedule for me to do so.
> 
> Please bear with me guys, I will be back on very shortly with more information, looking forward to seeing you all in June!


Best of luck with your latest endeavour pal.

----------


## buddyrich

Anything happening?

----------


## loganbiffy

I don't know why whoever it is running this venture won't reveal themselves. It's a bit strange to be honest.

----------


## babybeenie2801

any more news on this ?

----------


## Crackeday

doesnt seem to be happening???? ::

----------


## davem

The planning application was in the paper last week - Pay Attention!

----------

